# Help with a script



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Members, I need some help, I use 4 D2G MIUI, I need to run a script when starting the phone, my script is called "noob.sh" and is located in / system / bin, my question is should I add the line "/ system / bin / noob.sh " in init.rc inside hijack-boot.zip? Is it only there? or should I add that line somewhere else to run properly.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Easiest way to do it would be to add "exec /system/bin/noob.sh" to an existing init.d script. Or use Script Manager from the market to auto-run it on boot....


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

I Love you hahaha

If it works, with a small fix, thank you very much.

Now I need to know what binary is responsible for restart in stock recovery ....


----------

